# Is a Jointer worth having?



## Jeepin85CJ7 (Jun 20, 2014)

Here's what I think should be an easy question - Am I missing out by not having a Jointer? Currently I mill my own lumber with a Chainsaw mill, air dry it and then break down the boards with a Track Saw and lastly plane them with a benchtop Planer. I have heard that planning both sides of the board until flat is not the ideal scenario for getting truly flat boards, but I haven't noticed much difference.

I wanted to ask opinions and see if I should be adding a Jointer to my future equipment list? With the lumber that I have been using, I have not noticed any issues and for large glue ups, I have been using the track saw and obtaining great joints.

The more information I see online, I wonder if adding a jointer to my process would make a noticeable change.

Thanks for the thoughts!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The primary tool for flattening is normally jointer. You flatten one face of the board with the jointer and then using that face on the fence joint an edge 90 degrees to that. A table saw can be used to make the other edge parallel and a planer used to thickness the remaining face to be parallel to the jointed face.

People can get around having a jointer by using a sled on a planer or using routers or other techniques. Brave people use handplanes.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Also, a jointer is probably faster for doing the first two sides of a board. You don't have to readjust the jointer like you do a planer. You just run the boards across it.


----------



## RobHannon (Dec 12, 2016)

If you have the space and budget for it then yes it is worth it, but as you described there is always another way to get something done. A jointer will speed up processing rough lumber for sure.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

For me it's a useless machine. I order lumber straight line ripped from supplier. If a board is too warped to use, I take it back and get a new one. But honestly it just doesn't happen. 500 BF last month, not a single stick too crooked to use.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

id say absolutely,i use my jointer everytime im in the shop,if you need to flatten a board or get a nice clean straight edge you cant beat it for speed.sure there are always other ways to do anything in woodworking but i sure dont have the time to it the "other" way.go into any professional wood shop and youll find one,it's one of my must have tools.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

In my mind the jointer is a speciality tool. As stated there are a number of ways to get a straight and true edge (track saw being a good one) and alternatives for facing two adjacent sides in prep for planing.

Surfacing a board face is probably the one thing a jointer does that is both fast and difficult to do with other tools.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

If you purchase rough sawn lumber to mill your own stock then it's imperative that you have one.

Other than that you don't need one as the work arounds are explained above.

They're nice to have if you have the room for a jointer.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

After several years of non use, I sold my jointer. I work almost exclusively with rough sawn hardwoods, Mesquite, maple, oak and walnut, mostly. A track saw with a good blade, a router, a TS with a good rip blade, and a planer sled are individually useful. Which method depends on the job at hand. 
There are many ways to square stock easily and quickly without a jointer.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It depends what your building, Jointers are an excellent piece of equipment if you are making panels or more finish pieces that you need to joint the edges, but if you are face planning you can only face plane a board the width of your jointer so if your working with large slabs with a natural edges then a jointer might not be worth your investment and you can accomplish one flat side with a router sled. but if you are working with face planning boards the with of available jointers(4" 6" 8" 10" 12" up to 3' wide for very old jointers then a jointer may be a great asset.
https://www.google.com/search?q=flattening+slabs+with+a+router&oq=flattening+slabs+with+a+router&aqs=chrome..69i57j0.16142j1j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#kpvalbx=1


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

You are having good success with the equipment you have, I suspect, largely because you are starting with rough sawn lumber that is pretty flat to begin with. If you want to add some capability to your shop for straightening/flattening lumber that is less true, I suggest you make a good sled for your planer. Of course, you can do this with a wide jointer, but getting one as wide as your planer can be very costly. If you have room and money is no object, go for for it. They are nice to have. I have a small one that is used mostly for edge jointing for panel glue-ups. For flattening large boards, I use my planer and sled.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Only you would know. Do you often say, "Damn, wish I had a jointer?" Not being a smart ass, but I know folks who do great work without one.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Not trying to be a jerk, serious question. Are boards really that crooked ?

I can think of one board in the past 6 months I was gonna take back to supplier because it was warped. Ended up just cutting it up and making smaller parts.

I dunno, maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

I wouldn't be without one.. not every peice goes across (and i generally use a shaper to edge joint) but for making a flat face in parts used for joinery, you need one.

I have a 8" looking for a 16", just makes life easier. Tough to make doors (passage or inset) with s4s stock alone.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> I wanted to ask opinions and see if I should be adding a Jointer to my future equipment list? With the lumber that I have been using, I have not noticed any issues and for large glue ups, I have been using the track saw and obtaining great joints.
> 
> - Jeepin85CJ7


After re-reading your post it sounds like you would be using it mostly for edge jointing, not face jointing. If it is for edge jointing you can get good results with a tracksaw, table saw or even a router table jig. A wide jointer (larger than 6"-8") can get very spendy.

But then again, you can never have too many tools and even a nice 6" jointer would be handy to have just for convenience vs using the track saw. I't always nice to be able to just walk over to the jointer and use it without having to pull out and set up the track saw.

I have a 6" Grizzly that I love. Don't use it all of the time but when I need it it's handy, quick and efficient.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I love having a jointer. Its the most efficient and effective method for getting flat, square, straight stock. Flatten a face and square an edge…everything else references from there.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Personally I could not work without a jointer, tablesaw, planer and chopsaw (or RAS) for crosscuts. Jointer is the best/fastest way to flatten rough lumber and set a square edge. There are other ways to do it, but with a properly set up jointer and the right technique none will be faster.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I also get alot of my own lumber cut. I just moved up to an 8" jointer. I know some like hand planes, some like hand saws, but I want to build projects, not spend my hours working with hand tools. You said you use a chainsaw mill, not a 2 man crosscut saw. I doubt you will be sorry with a jointer in the shop.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> none will be faster.
> 
> - TungOil


My text message to my supplier to put an edge on it is faster. 

Honestly, when I didn't do this for a living, and was a hobby. I wished someone would have told me to not waste money on consumer grade jointer, planer, and drum sander.

I think I spent a little over $2000 on all of it. I dont use any of them anymore because they were more frustrating than enjoyable to use. I would spend more time fiddling with the jointer to give a good edge, than actually using it. The planer did ok(bench top type). But rough lumber is 1-1.125 thick. how many passes does it take? with mine it was a lot. Couldn't really use wide boards cause it just couldn't handle it. The 1632 performax was probably the worst. Take paper thin passes and the breaker would trip. Always finnicky with parallelism. Had to have motor rewound, only to park it in the corner cause it sucked so bad.

With all that, getting a flat glued up panel was extremely slow. And just not fun. Maybe some people dont mind taking there time with small, weak machinery. I just couldnt take it. And actually gave up woodworking for a few years.

$2000 grand would have been a nice start to a Saw Stop(still using a craping 20yr old contractor type). Or a heavy duty drum sander that produces great, flat panels without frustration. Almost a Kremlin air assisted airless. The beez neez of spray finishing.

Anyways, thats my jointer rant. dont mean to offend anyone, just my experience.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes!
G0490X … Love it.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Ah. CW, it seems you are buying finished lumber.
When you work with rough lumber, especialy air dried, you need a jointer. Yes, the boards are cupped, twisted curved etc. Every one. But when you can get cherry for $2/bf, it's nice.



> Not trying to be a jerk, serious question. Are boards really that crooked ?
> 
> I can think of one board in the past 6 months I was gonna take back to supplier because it was warped. Ended up just cutting it up and making smaller parts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mainboom (Jan 24, 2019)

I buy lumber from a mill. And I wouldn't be without one. I had my jointer before I had my planer


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

It's clear to me that it depends. As mentioned it is a specialty machine. I do not have one, and plan to continue to "get by" using a planer sled as well as other sleds and guides for my table saw.

This is becasue I just do not need to do it that often. So taking longer is not a big deal for me. Also, I don't want to use up valuable floor space in my small shop for something I wouldn't use often.

However, if I were milling rough lumber often (something like several times a month), I'd give it serious consideration.

As with probably every tool or machine, there is always some other way to get the job done. So arguably no tool or machine is an absolute necessity. But, all have their place.

Based on your description, you don't have a problem you need a solution for, so why get it now? If you need better results, need to do it more often, faster, or just want a new toy, then go for it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You can get by without having a jointer if you have a tablesaw and planer sled (or you skip plane and approximate flatness). But If I worked wood for a living I'd damn sure have a jointer.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> But If I worked wood for a living I d damn sure have a jointer.
> 
> - Woodknack


I always chuckle at this idea.

I do this for a living, you would have to pay me a weekly wage to use a jointer.

I have been in very small to medium cabinet shops, no jointers. Buy my lumber from same suppliers as these people. My supplier has zero jointers.

I used to work for a top 25 USA furniture maker, Specializing in hardwood frames. We are talking about a 300 million dollar company. No jointers. I dont think they would know what a jointer is.

There are different ways of doing things. depends on your goals. Depends on what you like to do. If you like to listen to big motors making wood chips, get after it. a jointer will certianly do that. If you have a sub par supplier that doesnt offer planing or ripping services(do these even exist?). A jointer will serve you.

If you do this without taking time away from family and its just beer drinking time, hell, get as much 220V tools as you can afford. I love the hum of big motors.

I think the only people that use a jointer and do wood working for a living is people specializing in something, or making the one off peices and then writing an article about it in fine woodworking.

People that are moving any decent amout of lumber, are not using a jointer.

Again, I dont want to sound like a jerk, Just want to stop a potiental mistake if I can. Man, I made a lot.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

All depends on your stock.

I couldn't do without one because I don't have the time. There are many ways about it but it's my preferred. My stock is usually really rough.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I like jointers it's a good machine for a hobby or Amateur shop to have. 
The cabinet shop around my area don't usually have jointers. I know why 
It's easy to see why when you see their work.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I find a lot of the answers suggesting jointers are all but frivolous bordering on comical. I have a planer and an 8" spiral. I use the latter far more often than I do the planer. I get a lot of good deals on walnut, butternut, cherry, apple, sycamore and so on. To work it, I need at least one good side. For rough material, that's not going to happen with one of my bandsaws, my table saw or my planer.

All the big boy places mentioned above as not having jointers are specialty places that do the same thing over and over again. As indicated, they don't, usually, need a jointer. However, someone doing custom work would find a jointer indispensable.

As an example of when a jointer can be gold is, when I run material through my bandsaw. After a couple cuts [or so] cuts, I like to make sure the wood is still true.

I should add, my limit is eight inches wide. However, that makes for a fair sized board and enough for most projects.

I should add, I have suppliers that sell me wholesale materials surfaced two sides and one edge, and that is wonderful for many, if not most projects.


----------



## BalsaWood (Mar 25, 2015)

It is worth having especially for rough lumber. To me the most important tools are the table saw, jointer, planer, and router. I use those for all my projects. I started off without a jointer but after purchasing one, it was one of the most useful tools I bought. In woodworking though there are various ways to do something. You could always build furniture without power tools and just use handplanes and handsaws.

The custom cabinet shop that I sometimes ask to run panels through their wide belt sander for me has a large 16 inch jointer.


----------



## BalsaWood (Mar 25, 2015)

Ya they are a lot of the time and I would say more so for exotic woods and figured woods where you dont have much a choice if you want some boards with a specific figure or pattern.



> Not trying to be a jerk, serious question. Are boards really that crooked ?
> 
> I can think of one board in the past 6 months I was gonna take back to supplier because it was warped. Ended up just cutting it up and making smaller parts.
> 
> ...


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

My current obsession is my laminated ornaments and walking sticks. I need dead flat surfaces to make them. Even 1/32nd of an inch is more than I prefer. As most know, all it takes is a cut or a humidity change to lose an invisible joint. Dragging a board back across town for that isn't practical.

I have about a ton of dried wood for everything from cabinets to kitty coffins. Some of comes in green. Some came from an exotic door store. A lot of it comes out of local fruit orchards. It, all, needs some kind of tending.

In the end, we could cut boards with a hand saw, but most of us opt for the speed, convenience and accuracy of a table saw, miter box or bandsaw. For at least half of us, if we have the room and money, a good jointer is an investment no less valuable than those other tools. Just like having a second, third, fourth….. router, or two bandsaws, so we don't have to fight swapping blades and bits.


----------



## KYtoolsmith (Oct 13, 2018)

I always work with rough lumber. Therefore all that comes into my shop must be face surfaced and planed to desired thickness. Every edge needs straightening and then ripped to width, followed by edge jointing. Doesn't take long at all. Three tools; Dewalt 13" planer, table saw with rip blade, Stanley No. 7 or Stanley No. 8… Those are my jointers. Never found the need for a power jointer.
My $.02, The Kentucky Toolsmith!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Must have in my shop.

I did woodwork for 10 years before I have a jointer. Once I got one I realized what I had been missing. Never going back to not have one. I made the mistake of going too small in the beginning. I have had a 4-10-12-and now a 16'' jointer and I love it.








</a>


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Solid wood doesn't come off the tree dry, flat, and true. At some point the lumber was flattened by hand or machine.



> But If I worked wood for a living I d damn sure have a jointer.
> 
> - Woodknack
> 
> ...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I find a lot of the answers suggesting jointers are all but frivolous bordering on comical. I have a planer and an 8" spiral. I use the latter far more often than I do the planer. I get a lot of good deals on walnut, butternut, cherry, apple, sycamore and so on. To work it, I need at least one good side. For rough material, that s not going to happen with one of my bandsaws, my table saw or my planer.
> 
> All the big boy places mentioned above as not having jointers are specialty places that do the same thing over and over again. As indicated, they don t, usually, need a jointer. However, someone doing custom work would find a jointer indispensable.
> 
> ...


totally agree Kelly I don't understand the guys that think a jointer is a joke or something.at some point those perfectly flat edged boards that nay sayers use had to go through a machine that flattened and edged them,either you pay more and have it done for you or you save money and do it yourself.i mean if you want to preach about there are other ways to do it hey get rid of your table saw too,i mean you can cut lumber without one right? I don't think so!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

CWWoodworking, I would like to invite you to post some picture of your work in the gallery. You sound like you have boo koos of experience. I'll bet you have some nice stuff you can post.

Looking forward


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

You can check out website if you like. I don't post anything in gallery cause it's boring production furniture. Nothing to brag about.

Most here have more experience than me. I gave it up for a couple years. Didn't take it too seriously before that.

My work pales in comparison to stuff on here. But it pays the bills and I get to walk out my back door to go to work. Report to nobody except my wife.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Board is 10 ft 1 common red oak. 2 passes in planer, straight line ripped. Paid somewhere around a 1.50$. Why would I mess with a jointer with a 10 footer like this?

Buy 100-300 bf almost every week like this. Almost all is looks the same.

I guess if I was making thick, floating dining table every week, I'd get a jointer. But heck, I have some 14 ft 8/4 white oak for a dining table next week and it looks the same.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> CWWoodworking, I would like to invite you to post some picture of your work in the gallery. You sound like you have boo koos of experience. I ll bet you have some nice stuff you can post.
> 
> Looking forward
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


i gotta agree with ag on this one,show us your work so we can decide if not using a jointer really doesn't matter.i guess if your doing cheap knock off stuff nice clean glue lines dont matter! but hey who am i to judge,if it pays the bills and you sleep well,all is good huh?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Board is 10 ft 1 common red oak.
> - CWWoodworking


Weird picture. It looks like Walnut on my monitor.



> Most here have more experience than me.
> - CWWoodworking


Then why are you being so argumentative?



> People that are moving any decent amout of lumber, are not using a jointer.
> - CWWoodworking


I 'move' anywhere from 8-10 thousand bdft/month…..I have two 16" jointers in the shop.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh good Tony's here to set you straight :<)


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> i gotta agree with ag on this one,show us your work so we can decide if not using a jointer really doesn t matter.i guess if your doing cheap knock off stuff nice clean glue lines dont matter! but hey who am i to judge,if it pays the bills and you sleep well,all is good huh?
> 
> - pottz


You really don't know do you?

Look up the numbers on American furniture manufacturers vs imports. The percentages are staggering. My main business is occasional tables and home decor. Look up the numbers on those items in particular. They are well over 90% cheap import Asian slave labor products.

Do you think this is easy? Slap a few things together and throw it out there and everybody buys it? The few American companies I complete against are out for blood. There in it to win it. They will do anything to get sales. They have to be.

The fact that I am putting food on the table everyday with what I'm doing should tell you all you need to know.

But if you want to see my glue lines check out my website. It's nice.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Tony, I wanted to offer different point of view and show you can build without it. The pic is sideways turn it sideways and look straight down middle

I am 100% self taught. I remember buying my bandsaw before my table saw cause I read an article in fine Woodworking that said it was better. Lol. And I wanted to build cabinets for my house. That's what I knew about it.

I wasted a lot of money on jointer, planer(couple other things) cause that's what most preached. Only to be disappointed with the tools I could afford.

Then I figured out how to glue up panels efficiently. And fell back in love with it.

If you like them awesome. Personally I never ever think about a jointer.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Well. The thing is. You either do it or pay for someone to do it. It has to occur at some point.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I would add, I don't "need" a lot of tools. For example:

- I got by with a cordless drill for quite a while, until I "borrowed" the Makita driver I bought an employee. The cordless driver made life a lot nicer. I didn't need it every day and could have gotten by other ways, but little things add up.

- I had one bandsaw, but bought a second and no longer have to deal with swapping blades to go from scrolling to sawing things I don't want to set the table saw up for. Of course, there is the fact I bought the bandsaw…..

- I have pad and belt sanders, but bought a spindle sander, a floor model drum-disk sander and a FlatMaster.

- I didn't need a Festool sander and could have set up a 4" hose near where I was sanding.

- . . . .

In the end, these things make life easier for those of us who tackle a wider variety of projects than some posting indicate they take on. They open doors we, often, didn't even know were there.

It is true, if all I did was projects that allowed me to rely on my wholesaler or a retail store, if I lived within an hour of a big city, I wouldn't need a jointer. However . . . .


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

I might as well join the fun too! If you're like most of us and are building custom one off pieces yes you will really really want a jointer. If you don't ever use one you won't know what you're missing and it won't be such a big deal. My first was a 6" craftsman, I have never even considered being without one since. I now have a 12" 
If you're going to buy pre-prepped cheap wood to stock shelves then there's no need to have one.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

All this talk about the jointer makes me want to buy another one. Triggered


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> All this talk about the jointer makes me want to buy another one. Triggered
> 
> - Aj2


If I was ever to get another one it'll be a 20" or 24"


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Fresh off a tree your track saw will give a passable enough straight edge to rip boards out. Provided the face is flat enough to smoothly lay the track down.

That said the jointer is for face jointing a board for me more than edge jointing it. Once you have a face flat, and one edge 90* to it, you can use a planer to thickness it, and a TS to rip parallel sides.

TS, Jointer, planer are all essentials to me. I could flex on some of the other toys, those 3 are Gospel…


----------



## PeteStaehling (May 3, 2015)

> You can check out website if you like.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


What website? You don't seem to list one in your profile. Are you www.cwwoodworking.com?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Very interesting discussion. I can appreciate both view points. As for me, a jointer was a waste of space. But, I'm merely a hobbiest, now. Premium rip and cross blades…not red ones… and a planer with sleds, serve me well. And all my stock is rough. Oh, and speed is not a concern or, a possibility, at my age.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

Wife and I live out in the country in central Texas. Lots of Oak trees on the place, and every now and then one will die or fall over. Some of the tree goes to firewood and some goes to a nearby bandsaw mill. The resultant planks are air dried in my barn. If the guy with the bandsaw mill lets the blade get dull, it wanders through the wood and I get green wood that is varying thickness. And after drying, it's anything but flat - bowed, cupped, twisted. A Jointer is absolutely necessary for my workshop. Making anything without starting with flat surfaces and square edges is a recipe for frustration, if not disaster.

And, happily, my brother will give me walnut, sassafras, cherry, and cypress from time to time. His youngest son has a sawmill in Louisiana. It's free, but it sure isn't flat. Getting it flat is up to me. Again, the jointer…

I can go to the commercial hardware store in Waco or Houston and get nice kiln dried flat wood, and I do that when I need what I don't have, but most all the wood I use is rough, and need milling.

Sure wish I had an 8 or 12 inch jointer.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> All this talk about the jointer makes me want to buy another one. Triggered
> 
> - Aj2


me too,id like one of the one's A G is talking about but just don't have the space.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

I could use an 8" jointer if anyone is feeling guilty about owning one and wants to get rid of it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I could use an 8" jointer if anyone is feeling guilty about owning one and wants to get rid of it.
> 
> - Steve


I might I feel so dirty now-LOL.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I feel guilty for owning 2 jointers. If anyone is in the market for a small 6" Craftsman jointer on a stand, I am willing to sell it. ( It is in northern Illinois.). But I am keeping the 8". I am 60 miles from a wood supplier that will do custom work and I can't drive the miles, and they will not touch wood after it leaves their shop. ( don't want to risk their blades.)


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

> All this talk about the jointer makes me want to buy another one. Triggered
> 
> - Aj2
> If I was ever to get another one it ll be a 20" or 24"
> ...





> All this talk about the jointer makes me want to buy another one. Triggered
> 
> - Aj2
> 
> ...


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

I understand the struggle AJ, I'm thinking hard about a big milling machine (metal working) that has a 20hp motor! 30a @480 so I'd have to feed it 60a @240 on a phase converter. Whew


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I got a 6" anyone can have for 50$ and an apple fritter. All I could get it to do is give me banana boards.


----------



## Jeepin85CJ7 (Jun 20, 2014)

This is such great information. I really appreciate all the help. A few of you hit the nail on the head that I am not seeing bad results with the furniture that I have been making with my rough cut lumber that I mill down to what I am calling square.

Currently I rough cut off the bark with the track saw, skip plan down the boards, re cut the edges to be a perfect 90 and then square the ends to the sides, again with the track saw- resulting in a flat board that is ready for me to work. I haven't had any issues to date, but I have been upgrading tools and I wanted to see if this is something that I should consider.

I've realized that buying small isn't worth it anymore, its easier to save and get as big as your space and budget will allow. I do plan on adding a jointer soon, but currently I want to wait until I can get a nice 8" or 12" one.

I just wanted to make sure that my furniture isn't suffering right now, just my process could be improved.

Within the next week or so Ishould be done a blanket chest that I am building with my rough lumber and as of now, the glue lines turned out perfect.

Again, thanks for all the input!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

To help in the decision regarding size and quality, my first jointer was a Craftsman 4" someone bought using their Sears card in exchange for some project(s) fifty years ago. It was hell to set up, to get flat edges or faces, and seemed like I had to set it up each time I used it. I was starting out, so much of that could have been me, or not.

A month in, I realized I needed a "real" jointer, so I shot for a 6" Craftsman. Two of them later and I all but gave up on jointers. I had a Powermatic 6" and it made me believe in jointers again, BUT quickly showed me anything I got would leave me with jointer envy.

I no longer have to make a living cutting and facing wood, but still do a lot of different things that require me to. Most of what I do can be handled with stock eight inches or narrower. In fact, how many here would build something out of even twelve inch or wider boards? Too, if I tackle a slab, my other tools will handle that.

Anyway, more often that not, things I do need invisible joints (grain aside).

To those ends, I bought an 8" spiral Grizzly. It gives me the hassle free joints I longed for when I had wannabe jointers. I may not be an Oliver, or a Powermatic or other higher quality unit, but a good joint is a good joint. The lack of much tearout in figured wood is a HUGE plus too.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I could use an 8" jointer if anyone is feeling guilty about owning one and wants to get rid of it.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> ...


Yeah I have to shower several times a day…............ROFL

I wanna be a total hog, and talk of 16" Jointers makes my curly tail wiggle. But 8" gonna have to suffice.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I could use an 8" jointer if anyone is feeling guilty about owning one and wants to get rid of it.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> ...


yeah those dream jointers are just dreams for now-


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm in the market looking for a 6'x72" Jointer. I currently have a 6'x30" Jointer. It's very handy to have for small projects. A friend of mine that wants to sell me his 6"x36" jointer. The longer infeed/outfeed table is what I'm after. If your making cabinets, you don't need a Jointer for plywood, MDF or gluing up short panels. besides most larger cabinet manufactures use veneered MDF boards with wood framing, and short wood panel glue-ups in the doors. They're after quick production & not quality. Example; Merillat & TMI. Their employees are under a stop watch to get things done. There's several options to ones preference to go about jointing wood (hand plane, table saw, edge sander, router table, jointer). I have and do joint by each of these methods except for the router table method. Personally I like using a jointer with a longer infeed/outfeed table. Especially when the boards are over 3' long, and or using rough stock.


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

> In fact, how many here would build something out of even twelve inch or wider boards?
> 
> - Kelly


I would. My supplier carries a variety of board widths.. in fact i just saw some 23" wide hickory (pecan) there. I regularly buy 14" plus sapele.

These were a around 20"


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

I have and use wide boards too. No sense ripping them unless they have to fit through a smaller machine!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Always exceptions, and they are exceptions.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Always exceptions, and they are exceptions.
> 
> - Kelly


Kelly, I sure wish I knew if that was meant as a general statement to all or if you were addressing a particular person.


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

AG I think Kelly was just replying to his comment about using 12"+ boards


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> You can check out website if you like.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> ...


hey cw were still waiting waiting for info on that "website" you boast about,showing those beautiful glue lines?


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

You can check out website if you like.

- CWWoodworking

What website? You don t seem to list one in your profile. Are you www.cwwoodworking.com?

- PeteStaehling

hey cw were still waiting waiting for info on that "website" you boast about,showing those beautiful glue lines?

- pottz

I looked at that website I think it is his work. 
Everything I saw could be made without a jointer


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

My apologies, was trying to bow out of this and missed the request. AJ has it right.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i checked out his site,it's decent stuff well made.so i can understand why he says no need for a jointer,he does rustic country farmhouse style furniture.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

CWwoodworking.com looks like good solid things people would want to buy.


----------



## Chashint (Aug 14, 2016)

I am a hobbyist and build small things, mostly jewelry box type stuff. 
I didn't have a jointer for a long time and used all the various workarounds required to get flat boards. 
A year or so ago I got one of the Ridgid 6" jointers (second hand). 
I really like it a lot, it has made a real difference in my enjoyment level. 
Much less work required to process the wood. 
There are certainly different ways to complete any task, depending on what you are trying to accomplish I think a jointer is well worth adding to the woodworker's arsenal of tools.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Even with "flat boards", when you cut them they can twist a little, a jointer is a great tool if you want to remove 1/64" or lots, and get a square edge.

Depending on the type of work you are undertaking, you need to decide if you need 6" or 8" model, the length of the beds is really important when you are flattening & edging long boards. if you are also thinking about a planer/thicknesser and if space is a premium, you might want to look at a combination planer/jointer, the generally come with a much wider bed.

one last consideration, if you can spend a little extra, then think about a machine/s with spiral cutter heads, you save a hell of a lot time in changing, sharpening and setting up the machines, in addition the quality of the finish is superior, especially on difficult grain boards.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Even with "flat boards", when you cut them they can twist a little, a jointer is a great tool if you want to remove 1/64" or lots, and get a square edge.
> 
> Depending on the type of work you are undertaking, you need to decide if you need 6" or 8" model, the length of the beds is really important when you are flattening & edging long boards. if you are also thinking about a planer/thicknesser and if space is a premium, you might want to look at a combination planer/jointer, the generally come with a much wider bed.
> 
> ...


ditto ill never buy a jointer or planer without a spiral head again,just converted my jointer to a shelix and wow what an improvement,sandpaper smooth and half the noise.


----------



## Jeepin85CJ7 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for the advice - I have been eyeing up a few Spiral head jointers and I know I could make the room in my shop for them.


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 14, 2015)

My Delta 6 inch jointer is very smooth using knives. I see no reason to spend more money for a different head. I use a Oneway multi-gauge to setup my jointer. It makes it real easy to get my jointer with knives cutting smooth. I am just a hobbyists trying to keep the money down.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

> My Delta 6 inch jointer is very smooth using knives. I see no reason to spend more money for a different head. I use a Oneway multi-gauge to setup my jointer. It makes it real easy to get my jointer with knives cutting smooth. I am just a hobbyists trying to keep the money down.
> 
> - coxhaus


+1


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

As they say, Aj2, "_f it ain't broke, . . . ."

On the other hand, a lot of us didn't miss jointers, then had one. Then there is the, I had a contractor's saw, then I bought a cabinet saw" thing.

I've had standard knife type jointers and, now, have a spiral. Wouldn't go back, unless I had to._


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I had one for 3 or 4 years I didn't find it to be all that great for softer woods. Only hard stuff ebony or teak I think I had some other exotic stuff.
I also remember how difficult it was to get thin stuff flat too much feed pressure.Theres other reasons too.
I know a lot guys like them that's cool with me.
I have a bryd head in my planer so I'm not totally against them.


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

I made a lot of nice stuff without a Jointer so it definitely was not a necessity for me. For many years I simply used my Dewalt 12" planer to clean up and flatten boards and my table saw to get a glueable edge. A jointer will give you a marginally flatter board and a better edge most of the time. It really depends on what you are building. If you are happy with your results then you probably don't need it. For me the point I needed a jointer was when I could only find black walnut that was rough and I needed to clean it up for a record cabinet I was building. I really don't use it as much as I thought I would but my shop is a little more complete with it.


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 14, 2015)

I have a thread on a sister site for setting up my Delta 6 inch jointer. My jointer cuts very smooth and pasts the wife test. My wife got a few bugs in her large dresser. I told her I would line her 10 dresser drawers with cedar. I decided to shave off 1/8 inch cedar veneers to line her dresser drawers. The first cut was good but she wanted it sanded. I hate sanding veneer so I figured out if I jointed the veneer is was smooth enough for the wife. So for every veneer I jointed then shaved the veneer. I just used the jointed side up. The only other problem was cutting the veneer, My Unisaw with a 10 inch blade was kind of hammering it. The 8 inch many tooth blade I had was much thinner with a lot of teeth which seemed to work on the table saw with the veneer.

https://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/104362-jointer-blades-just-got-easier.html


----------



## sammyboy (Apr 17, 2019)

A jointer saves me a lot of time…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> A jointer saves me a lot of time…
> 
> - sammyboy





> A jointer saves me a lot of time…
> 
> - sammyboy


+1


----------

